# dropping class without telling parents



## topmid (Oct 24, 2011)

has anyone ever been in this situation?

i go to community college and live at home with my parents, who are paying for my classes. well i decided not to write my essay for a class and then found out i would get an F for not writing it so i withdrew from the class. this was a month and a half ago and i still haven't told my parents. it was my only class on tuesdays and thursdays from 1-2:15 and since my mom works at home, i have to pretend like i'm going to class and leave the house for a few hours every tuesday and thursday. the thing is, i have nowhere to go and nothing to do when i leave. sometimes i go to the library and work on other homework but i'm usually caught up and other times i will just go park somewhere and just sit there for a couple hours. it's getting really boring and i feel like i'm wasting my gas. 

i would tell them but i'm scared. if they found out i even skipped a class they would be really pissed and not trust me. i've never failed a class before and they think i'm a good student. i feel really bad about lying to them and having to pretend i'm going to class but i really don't wanna make them angry... i plan on paying them back for the class eventually too. should i wait until i have the money and then tell them? i just don't know what to do, i mean what if they cut me off and stop paying for my classes? has anybody ever been through this before?


----------



## Heyrayray (Oct 24, 2011)

No, If had to, I drop the class. Shouldn't be to hard on them unless your parents are really strict. Your 19 years old lol.


----------



## catcharay (Sep 15, 2011)

I think you should be honest. Parents won't react as bad as you think but you have to tell them you will try really hard from now on lol


----------



## nster (Oct 19, 2011)

I dropped all but one class this semester in my 1st semester of university... but I'm abroad so they dont see it

However, I did "fake" going to school in high school (well "pre-university" which is 12th and 13th grade, consider post-high school but pre-university)... So I know what you are going through... If you parents are not that strict, I would advise against it, but if they are, idk what to tell you. My parents are and exploded on me when they found out after school ended, but my humiliation was much less stressed out and more intense for a small period of time, kind of a kill me now and then leave me alone kinda thing

Do this though... FIND A JOB. If you gotta work weekends, and perhaps Tuesday and Thursday *wink*, do it. Accumulate the money and make sure that by the end of the session you got enough money to cover AT THE VERY LEAST the cost of the class to pay back. This is my plan also... I will get enough money together to pay off wtv I can to them and then my goal is to pay my whole post 11th grade education to them at some point. I want to get a summer job full time for 4 months as well just to pay them back, then then part time during school if I have to

Make sure you show you will do anything to repair what you've done


----------

